# Noise level and compatibility with small fish in a paludarium.



## Johnny Cash (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi,

My name is Cen, I'm 19 years old and I'm from Holland. I have a lot of experience in planted aquariums and keeping fish. But recently I've grown an interest in paludariums, and dart frogs with that. I got a small book from the library but to be honest I find it hard to focus when reading a book so I got through it about half way before I put it away.
I think I might get rid of my aquarium in the future to try a paludarium, but I have some questions first. How loud exactly are these frogs? I might keep them in my bedroom or maybe in the living room but I live in a very small house and with all the neighbour's dogs barking a loud dart frog wouldn't exactly be a welcome addition.
And can I keep them in a paludarium with some water in it with small fish for instance cardinal tetras? I read in your beginner's FAQ that it's best not to keep them with other species but I'm confused whether that only means other frog-like animals or not (sorry I'm not very good with the terminoligy yet).

Looking forwards to seeing your responses. I'd like to know if these colorful little guys are something I'd like to try.


----------



## DizzyD (Sep 19, 2006)

most frogs are not as loud as you think. Some larger frogs, for example Tincs; call so softly I had to stick my head in the tank to hear it. They are a bit bolder than most as well (with proper conditions). I've never done a paludarium, but I've seen a few photos of them posted on here. With the proper size tank (larger the better) you could do a paludarium w/ fish in the water section. I'd suggest looking for a "taller" aquarium (not a vertical though) so both the fish and the frogs could have adequate space. Good luck and keep playing around w/ the search feature on here, it's done wonders for me recently.


----------



## Johnny Cash (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank you. But if I for instance get a D. Leucomelas or a D. Lamasi, and have them housed about 4 feet from my bed, do you think it would bug me? And what kind of noise do they make? Is it like an annoying scream or more of a relaxing rainforest sound?


----------



## decev (Dec 3, 2009)

Search youtube for "leucomelas calling" or lamasi calling. Lots of videos. This website also has those two species listed and their calls:

Dendrobates.org - Species accounts


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

I can hear my imitators call very clearly over semi-loud music in the room across the hall. It is far from bothersome, except when it makes me think the phone is ringing. I have read, many people never hear calling from their leucs, even producing parents. I enjoy the calls, that's part of the reason that I keep them.

Thom O.


----------



## Johnny Cash (Feb 21, 2010)

Hmm I don't find these calls very annoying, like inflight said they sound a little like a phone ringing. I understand it would be bothersome as like an ambient noise in your house, but if I would have them 4 or 5 feet away from my head when I'm trying to sleep, that would be a problem. Especially if you can hear them clearly over somewhat koud music in another room. It's hard to tell from the videos how loud they really are. But do they do this continiously for hours on end or just a call every now and then?


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

Do you sleep during the day? They are diurnal, so they won't be calling at night. Some days mine call all day, other days I rarely hear anything. Like today , I hear nothing. I didn't mist today though and that makes a difference with mine. I do hear a red squirrel outside and that is super annoying!!!

Thom O.


----------



## Johnny Cash (Feb 21, 2010)

Only sleep during the day on the weekends if you know what I mean. If they call all day that wouldn't be a problem, as long as I don't have to turn my music up because they're being too loud. By the way, is it harmful to them if I have them on my desk next to the computer and I'm playing some music on the computer? Nothing too loud.
I think I could probably get used to the noise as I live on a very busy street with traffic rushing by all the time, with a motorcycle or helicopter coming by every now and then to shake up the neighbourhood.


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

There are some thread(s) I remember reading before about loud music and frogs, maybe you can find it/them using the search feature. 
I have a tank with variabilis right next to my television, they don't seem to be affected by the noise level.
Cheers,
Thom O.


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

The majority of my frogs are in the living room, fairly near the television. My Leucomelas tend to call first thing in the morning (and I can hear them in the bedroom if the fan is off)--right about the time the lights come on in the vivarium. My Auratus (even though they're quiet) tend to call in the afternoon, after the long misting period in their tank. My P. vittatus call about the time the lights first go out in the vivarium (while there is still ambient light in the room). My pumilio's primarily call late at night (around midnight to 1:00), provided I still have the television on.... None of these calls are enough to cause me to turn up the television--and I usually mute the TV to see just who is calling! Hope this helps....


----------



## tmos540 (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi, yeah I am getting into dart frogs as well, and starting out with a paludarium with both cardinal tetras, a bottom feeder fish called a cory cat, and of course, dart frogs. I did some research as to whether or not the frogs would harm the fish, but a post in a soil-related forum reminded me how new and inexperienced I am in this particular area of keeping amphibians. The issue brought up was the fish water being harmful to the frogs. I have been poking around other threads for a clear answer, and I figure since Cen is doing a paludarium as well, those with knowledge of frogs and fish would perhaps be looking here, so if you have some tips on keeping a under-stocked fish population with dart frogs, hit me up with a PM or quote me or something.


----------



## johnnyfever (Jan 6, 2012)

tmos540 said:


> Hi, yeah I am getting into dart frogs as well, and starting out with a paludarium with both cardinal tetras, a bottom feeder fish called a cory cat, and of course, dart frogs. I did some research as to whether or not the frogs would harm the fish, but a post in a soil-related forum reminded me how new and inexperienced I am in this particular area of keeping amphibians. The issue brought up was the fish water being harmful to the frogs. I have been poking around other threads for a clear answer, and I figure since Cen is doing a paludarium as well, those with knowledge of frogs and fish would perhaps be looking here, so if you have some tips on keeping a under-stocked fish population with dart frogs, hit me up with a PM or quote me or something.


I kept Tincs with cardinal tetras for a year without water quality - or any issue. I couldn't get those Tincs to breed though. I don't know if it was because of the tetras,


----------

